# Cool Cheese



## travcoman45 (Jan 11, 2010)

Smoked up some colby jack an motzerella taday. Didn't come out very dark but smells great! It's vac bagged an bloomin in the fridge fer a couple weeks.

With used ta be cool operatin we can do cheese right now!


__________________


----------



## bassman (Jan 11, 2010)

Good looking cheese, Tip!  I haven't tried any yet as I don't think I could get the temp low enough in the Vault.


----------



## travcoman45 (Jan 11, 2010)

Thats the nice thing bout used ta be cool, I can get down to 60° on the thermostat an still smoke cause a the smoke generator.

Ya know, I bet ya could do it in yer valut, I seen a vid once a feller took a tin can with chips in it an put a higher wattage solderin iron in it to generate smoke, then covered it up with some foil.  Looked like it worked real good!


----------



## beer-b-q (Jan 11, 2010)

Looks Great...

That is the one thing I don't have a problem with on the Bradley... It works great for cold smoking...


----------



## meat hunter (Jan 11, 2010)

Hey there Trav, looks good. I am going to try my first cheese this week. I know the temp should not go over 80 degrees? But is there a "minimum" temp that cheese should be smoked at? I was thinking of using my reverse flow with 2-3 coals with large wood chips mixed in. My thinking is, as you know living in Iowa, and here in Mn, that it's cold as hell outside so I would try in my smoker. If the smoke chamber temp is say 30-40 degrees, would that work? Or should it be higher? I can't see the lower temps being an issue, as long as the cheese don't freeze,  but I don't know for sure so thats why I ask.


----------



## travcoman45 (Jan 11, 2010)

Temp wise I do mine at 60° cause thats the lowest my thermostat goes.  I ain't sure temp would make alota difference, only the colder it is the tighter the structure a the cheese might be?  Might take it a bit longer ta smoke, but that would just be a WAG!


----------



## the dude abides (Jan 11, 2010)

Congrats on your cheese smoke.  Hope it tastes great when you open er up.


----------



## goobi99 (Jan 11, 2010)

ive done this and it works great (just dont forget to burn the lining out of the can first) drill a hole on the bottom side, stick in the iron and throw the chips in...your smokin!!


----------



## fire it up (Jan 11, 2010)

Hell yeah Tip, now comes the wait.
Did mine 10 days ago and was trying to give it 2 weeks but had to cut into a chunk of cheddar today, nice and smoky chees goodness but those extra few days will be worth waiting.


----------



## iamaxxer (Jan 11, 2010)

Waiting is the hardest part...


----------

